# Midwest Field Trial Club



## RockyDog (Nov 18, 2008)

Heard the Open is a double. Short flyer on right thrown right, then long left bird thrown left angle back toward row of round bales. Watch marks go down, re-heel and do a medium blind up the middle. Come back and get the marks. There's a little pond to cross on the way to both marks.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to 3rd series 
(I assume the 3rd series because they did a double and a blind)

4,5,7,10,11,12,16,17,21,29,30,32,35,38,46,52,57,62,63,64,70,72

22 total


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Amateur starts at the Bowl @ DesPlaines wildlife; open at Gierman's.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Susan, this is a great idea posting in advance for folks driving in. (always nice to drive to the right spot at the beginning)

Sorry I'm not up there. I was on the road all week. Grandparents arrived yesterday for Sammy's birthday celebration.

Good luck!


----------



## junbe (Apr 12, 2003)

Last week Charlie gave the Open judge permission to use his property. Pretty interesting!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the last series

11-12-17-21-29-30-32-35-38-46-70-72

12 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open has shut down for the day due to thunderstorms......they did start the last series but have decided to scrap that test because the wind will be different tomorrow morning. They are starting at 7am at Giermans.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the 2nd Series

1,2,6,11,12,13,14,16,19,20,21,22,24,25,26,27,28,34,38,39,41,45,46,48,49,51,53

27 total

The Amateur also shut down for the day due to storms.


----------



## suereyn (Jun 5, 2010)

It's great being able to follow the trial from home in North Carolina. Thanks to Brenda for posting the callbacks. Really appreciate it.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Just found out that the Amateur is going to be running the landblind at the same place they were today ....."the Bowl".


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Brenda said:


> Just found out that the Amateur is going to be running the landblind at the same place they were today ....."the Bowl".


The Amateur will start at 8:00 a.m.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Results
1st-#70 Juice H/Dave Smith O/Jim Harvey
2nd-#38 Blue O/H Sharon Gierman
3rd-#32 Chisum O/H Rob Fraser
4th-#29 Ruckus O/H Susan Bledsoe
RJ-#17 Ruby O/H Lydia Fekula

Jams- 11,21,30,35,72

Congrats to all!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Callbacks to the waterblind

1,6,11,12,13,14,16,19,21,22,34,38,39,45,46,48,49,51,53

19 total


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

anything on the derby ??


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Wow - Juice is on a roll! Congratulations to Susan and Lydia, too, on your young uns!


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2011)

Ruckus is on a roll as well. Congratulations Susan! Knocking on the door of that FC title!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Callbacks to the last series in the Amateur

1,11,16,19,21,22,38,39,46,48,49

11 total


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Congrats Susan & Ruckus on your Open 4th!!! Y'all look to be the team people will dread to see!

Tim


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Congratulations on Ruckus's 4th, Susan, way to go, you two are doing it right!


----------



## RockyDog (Nov 18, 2008)

Congratulations to Juice and Ruckus! 
Way to go Chip on your first open JAM!

Proud mom.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Congrats Sonia! Susan!


----------



## Echo41725 (Jul 25, 2004)

Anything on the derby?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results

1st-#22 Dealer O/H Marv Baumer
2nd-#11 JR O/H Sharon Gierman
3rd-#48 Cree O/H Jerry Younglove
4th-#49 Spot O/H Fred Kampo

RJ -#16 Player O/H Jackie McKay

Jams- 1,19,21,46

Congrats to All !!!

I am sorry but I have to say how proud I am of my boy Stevie #46 who ran his first Amateur and finished with a Jam!!


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

Congratulations to the Baumer's and Dealer on the win as well as to the other placements. Also, congratulations to Jackie and Player on the RJ.


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Congrats Marv & Dealer. Man you two are doing excellent!

Congrats to Miss Jackie & Player too on y'alls RJam!

Tim & Shannon


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby results

1st-#12 Laser O/H Brad LaFave
2nd-#13 Cisco H/Chris Ledford O/Mark & Suzanne Medford
3rd-#10 Bella H/Jimmie Darnell O/Mark Brashear
4th-#1 Lacey H/Chris Ledford O/Mark & Suzanne Medford
RJ-#15 Jackson O/H Deb Stukey

JAMS- 14,16

Congrats to All!!!


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Congrats to Marc and Pat Baumer with Dealer on the Am. win and to Jackie McKay on the RJ in the Am. Way to go!!!


----------



## Lorri (Dec 18, 2003)

Brenda Thanks for all your reporting and congratulations on Stevie. I've already commissioned a stud fee!!! LOL Also when I have to work, which is many weekends you keep me in touch! Thanks again and congratulations to all that placed and jammed.


----------



## Lorri (Dec 18, 2003)

Jim, Sonia, and Lydia, Congratulations. Jim, It's been an incredible ride just don't forget to enjoy the walk. Sonia, pretty exciting eh! Lydia, what can I say? You are an incredible lady and now an accomplished handler. You go girl!!


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

Woo Hoo Marv and Dealer!!! Awesome--now come on back down to the wetland Marv and see the 3 mounds I had made as per your wonderful and insightful suggestions!! 

Also a very big congrats to our very own *Susan and Ruckus* on your 4th in the Open--what a lovely team effort Susan! You should be very proud of your Ruckusing Ruckus.


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Congrats all!

Special CONGRATS TO RTF'S SUSAN AND RUCKUS!! So how many pts now Susan? That is so awesome I hope you get those initials before heading to the National!!! WOO HOOO!!!!

WRL


----------



## mike olson (Aug 11, 2009)

Every day training and everyweekend when I read how ruckus is doing it makes me glad I own 2 ruckus pups.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Congrats Susan

/Paul


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Lorri said:


> Jim, Sonia, and Lydia, Congratulations. Jim, It's been an incredible ride just don't forget to enjoy the walk. Sonia, pretty exciting eh! Lydia, what can I say? You are an incredible lady and now an accomplished handler. You go girl!!


And how about that Susan. Great job


/Paul


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

mike olson said:


> Every day training and everyweekend when I read how ruckus is doing it makes me glad I own 2 ruckus pups.


Thanks Mike!  That's pretty sweet to hear!

And thanks to all from "Team Ruckus!"


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

*Attagirl Susan and Attaboy Ruckus!!!*

I think only a point to title!!!!


----------



## Josh Ward (Sep 10, 2003)

GREAT JOB Susan and Ruckus !!!!


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

What was the deal with all the scratches from Attar and Handjem?


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Lucky Number Seven said:


> What was the deal with all the scratches from Attar and Handjem?


 
the EXTREME weather on Friday. It was brutally hot and humid. Same on Saturday. They did not want to put the dogs at risk. My dogs were early, and I live nearby the grounds, so i could take them home and put them in the air conditioning. Smith ran the trial, but had his fiance there to help with the dogs. They had a tent set up, and bought TONS of ice. Smith and Dave ward were under extreme stress to make sure the dogs were OK. It's a lot different taking care of 15-20 dogs vs. 2.


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

JusticeDog said:


> the EXTREME weather on Friday. It was brutally hot and humid. Same on Saturday. They did not want to put the dogs at risk. My dogs were early, and I live nearby the grounds, so i could take them home and put them in the air conditioning. Smith ran the trial, but had his fiance there to help with the dogs. They had a tent set up, and bought TONS of ice. Smith and Dave ward were under extreme stress to make sure the dogs were OK. It's a lot different taking care of 15-20 dogs vs. 2.


I figured it was the weather that we had early in the weekend. Thanks for the info.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Lucky Number Seven said:


> I figured it was the weather that we had early in the weekend. Thanks for the info.


Chad- You didn't get hit by any of the storms did you? I know Neenah was bad, and up through door county. Appleton, etc. You might be south enough.............?


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

BIG congrats to Susan on Ruckus' open 4th, you're having quite an impressive season!


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

JusticeDog said:


> Chad- You didn't get hit by any of the storms did you? I know Neenah was bad, and up through door county. Appleton, etc. You might be south enough.............?


No we didn't get the bad stuff like they did up north. My parents live in Green Bay and they just had small branches and twigs that they needed to pick up. I did see some corn that was laid sideways though when I went up there on Saturday.


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Congrats Susan ... Also Congrats to Jimmie Darnell


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> And how about that Susan. Great job
> 
> 
> /Paul


musta been a simple typo;-)
congrats to ALL!
Go Ruckus! Go Ruckus! Go Ruckus!


.


----------

